# Car amp + psu



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2019)

My current modified audio setup that I made at 4 in the morning cause I could not sleep. 

PSU : @ power 430 watts
Amplifier : Pioneer GM-X332
Tweeter-Midrange : Kicker Impulse i400 4 inches
Subwoofers : BSM 8 inches

Wires for the Kickers are from a flat screen tv that I took apart.

Wires for the subs are 110 volts AC copper electrical home/furnitures wires that I added all connectors.


----------



## delshay (Feb 16, 2019)

I wired up a car power amp to my computer about 25 years ago. Pioneer power amp 30w per channel, & the last time I powered it up it was still working.
If there's enough space inside my classic PC case, I will install it there as the fans will make it run cooler.

Wire everything internally & just have custom speaker terminals cut into the rear of PC case. Saves clutter of wires everywhere.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2019)

delshay said:


> I wired up a car power amp to my computer about 25 years ago. Pioneer power amp 30w per channel, & the last time I powered it up it was still working.
> If there's enough space inside my classic PC case, I will install it there as the fans will make it run cooler.
> 
> Wire everything internally & just have custom speaker terminals cut into the rear of PC case. Saves clutter of wires everywhere.


My project is not a pc but a boombox that i can connect to the wall and also a circuit from amp to oustide box with two post to connect a car battery to it when im at beach or bbq party.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 18, 2019)

I tried it and it sounds really nice! The whole project cost me 15$. Now time to design the speakers enclosures.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 18, 2019)

just want to say most older tv box like sky that has a hdd in it will have a 12v supply with usually molex connector, and that is all it has.
much smaller footprint. probably wont have the amparage to make it work though,


----------



## Vario (Feb 18, 2019)

Next step, install a subwoofer inside the stove. Open the door for the port.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 18, 2019)

Look at what the E-Bear is cookin!


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 19, 2019)

That could be a funny idea! Replace the heating elements with speakers and a subwoofer with light through the front door. It could sound like a teenager Honda Civic...lot of cheap metal clunking sounds. 



Vario said:


> Next step, install a subwoofer inside the stove. Open the door for the port.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> My current modified audio setup that I made at 4 in the morning cause I could not sleep.
> 
> PSU : @ power 430 watts
> Amplifier : Pioneer GM-X332
> ...



Time to fabricate a power switch or relay.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 19, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Time to fabricate a power switch or relay.



Power switch is on psu already. It starts as soon as you flip it when the green wire of 24pins plug is grounded. What I could do is leave that switch at ON all the time then this system opening switch between the green wire and ground.


----------

